# Hello from Austin, Texas



## pha (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello,

  I am the WM OF Lyons Jr. #290 PHA and am very pleased to have run across this forum, I look forward to participating in the different groups


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 23, 2009)

It's an honor to have you here WM! Feel free to use all of the forum features including Calendars and upcoming events. If there's anything I can do please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forums GLAD to have you.  If you don't mind me asking where is Lyons #290 located in Austin?  I hope one day we will be able to visit each others lodges.


----------



## js4253 (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to have you on the Forum.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard Brother.:beer:


----------



## pha (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for such a warm welcome, I am over come with fraternal love, we are located on Angelina Street across from the Carver Library, were is your lodge located in Georgetown, I am hoping for the same thing as for  visitation's with other to the brother from Wharton, I was born in El Campo  and we hold a Family Reunion at Willie Bell Park on Mother's Day maybe we will meet one day, My Mother and Farther were raised there and I still have some family there.  In my avatar that is the Mayor of Austin who attended our Annual Lodge Picnic.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 24, 2009)

The lodge in Georgetown is located on College St., which is just east of San Gabriel Park.  I am a member of the lodge in Taylor which is at the corner of Donna and Mallard, a stones throw from the Taylor High School.


----------



## david918 (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome from your hometown looking forward to meeting you someday.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 24, 2009)

pha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am the WM OF Lyons Jr. #290 PHA and am very pleased to have run across this forum, I look forward to participating in the different groups



Welcome to the boards , Brother. This is a great group, and the discussions get a bit intresting on occasion. We will welcome your comments here.


----------



## JTM (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe it's because you are wearing the same type of glasses, but you look strikingly familiar...



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 25, 2009)

They are both dressed to the hilt also! Very glad to have you WM it is our pleasure to have you and look forward to your insight.


----------



## pha (Sep 27, 2009)

In regard's to me looking like Samuel Jackson I get that quiet a bit, but I have neither his money nor his Golf Game (which is very good and I love to play) but hey Ya gotta look like some one, so thanks for noticing Brother, this site can grow on a brother pretty quick, it is a testament to Brotherly love and admiration, and I commend Brother Blake of Gonzales, Texas.:sc:illars:


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## C_Cabra (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------

